# leds audioritmicos en estereo



## luisfran (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola amigos que tal estoy con este proyecto entre manos es un esquema sencillito y tengo un problemilla que tengo que calcular la resistencia de base del transistor NPN TIP 31 y no consigo hacerlo a ver si me podrias echar una mano este es el esquema:




muchas gracias a todos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola.
No sé de donde sacaste el circuito, sólo te puedo decir que está mal dibujado, no creo que como está funcione.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## betodj (Oct 7, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro luisfran. El circuito evidentemente esta mal, (ya te comento el colega). Te recomiendo que de inicio leas las normas del foro. evidentemente no las leiste, hace un par de horas otro forista tenia una duda parecida. la cual fue atendida. 

ver:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-operacional-audioritmico-44522/

Usar el "buscador"....antes de crear un tema nuevo.


Un saludo.


----------



## luisfran (Oct 8, 2010)

yo hice el circuito basandome en este de esta pagina

http://www.orephik.com/projects/LED/index.html

el esquema de orephik esta basado en el de andrade 
http://www.danielandrade.net/2005/12/06/howto-blinking-leds/


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2010)

luisfran dijo:


> yo hice el circuito basandome en este de esta pagina.....


Revisa el esquema original, el que dibujaste esta mal.


----------



## luisfran (Oct 8, 2010)

creo que ya se donde esta el fallo si no me equivoco es que el negativo va conectado al emisor del transistor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2010)

luisfran dijo:


> creo que ya se donde esta el fallo si no me equivoco es que el negativo va conectado al emisor del transistor


! Correcto        ¡


----------



## luisfran (Oct 8, 2010)

esquema corregido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aún asi me dijeron que debia poner una resistencia de base en el transistor npn tip 31

entonces ahora creo que lo dibuje bien , pero tengo una duda en otros foros de modding de pc ( hardcore- modding y hard h2o) me dijeron que tenia que poner una resistencia de base al transistor y me comentaron que la impedancia de salida de la tarjeta de audio es de 100 ohmios , mi pregunta es la siguiente como calculo esa resistencia del base del transistor NPN tip 31


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola.
Pon una resistencia de 1K, no necesitas hacer cálculos, sólo prueba otros valores menores hasta 100 ohmios, y mira que sucede.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisfran (Oct 8, 2010)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola.

Trata de poner LEDs en serie y así necesitaras menos corriente de base.

Chao .
elaficionado,


----------



## Elmatu (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola como estan yo hice esta circuito de luces audioritmicas y en la computadora me funcionan de 10 pero yo quiero conectarlo al autostereo de mi auto, pero al hacerlo se corta el sonido del mismo, como puedo hacer para conectarlo en mi auto??? muchas gracias....


http://www.danielandrade.net/2005/12/06/howto-blinking-leds/


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 25, 2010)

Ese circuito esta diseñado para señales pequeñas de audio (menos de 0.7V), no funciona en la salida de un amplificador.
Si lo compara con el circuito del tema, se dara cuenta que hace falta la resistencia de base.


----------



## mrled (Dic 7, 2010)

pero al estar usando una resistencia de base mu grande no estariamos demnadando demasiada corriente en las salidas de audio? 
esto no lo dañaria o afectaria su rendimiento por exeso de carga?


----------



## luisfran (Dic 12, 2010)

hola amigos desisti de este proyecto pues me ayudaron a hacer uno parecido con un integrado el LM358


----------



## unmonje (Dic 14, 2010)

luisfran dijo:


> hola amigos desisti de este proyecto pues me ayudaron a hacer uno parecido con un integrado el LM358





Bueno....por si te arrepientes ,aqui te envio un diagrama de uno que no usa electrònica ni fuente externa....

Para los novatos que lean esto , sepan que consume 1,5 W del amplificador..
Lo apliquè hace pocas semanas ,a un AMPLI  que saque del deposito y el olvido...
Como el equipo era estereo, y no queria hacer 2 unidades,puse 2 diodos en OR uniendo los càtodos, y este punto a la entrada del VUmetro.
Funciona correctamente....
Le agregue un detector de sobrecarga con un zener de 30V y un LED rojo, que no figura en el esquema.
Este que muestro, tiene 4 led verdes  y  uno amarillo.Saludos... y que les sirva.

Exitos.

Aqui abajo el link   al circuito...!!!

Ver el archivo adjunto 44594


----------



## luisfran (Dic 15, 2010)

ahora estoy haciendo las pruebas para imprimir las pcb por que desde que yo estudie electronica hace muchos años los metodos de impresion han cambiado , aun recuerdo que nosostros los haciamos con el rotulador indeleble directamente sobre la placa pcb, en cuanto lo tenga montado pues ya tengo todos los componentes electronicos comprados a falta de realizar las pcb subire fotos y videos de los circuitos


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 15, 2010)

Saca el vumetro pasivo que se encuentra en www.construyasuvideorockola.com
suerte


----------



## jka5200 (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola luis, e visto que el foro que vas a hacer un circuito de leds audioritmicos, pero tengo un pregunta, ¿Donde has comprado los tip31? ya que e visto que eres de Guia yo soy de Arona y no se donde comprarlos, si me ayudas de lo agradeceria... Gracias...


----------



## luisfran (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola amigo jka5200 yo normalmente los suelo pedir por internet a http://www.micropik.com/ pero aqui en esta pagina tienes que hacer un pedido minimo de 15 euros + 9 euros de gastos de envio y el chollo es que no pagas ni iva ni igic pero si te puedes desplazar hasta Santa Cruz en la calle San antonio un par de calles mas alla del parque Garcia Sanabria está TV-NALBER

http://www.tvnalber.com/ 

Aqui te cobran un 5% mas sobre el precio creo que  es el IGIC de las islas

En esta pagina de TV-Nalber puedes hacer los pedidos por internet pero has de ir a recogerlos a la tienda esta es la direccion de la tienda C/ San Antonio Nº 40-44 38001 Santa Cruz de Tenerife, veras que hay dos tiendas una es la de sonido e iluminacion y al lado esta la otra donde compras los componentes electronicos.


----------



## jka5200 (Dic 15, 2010)

luisfran dijo:


> Hola amigo jka5200 yo normalmente los suelo pedir por internet a http://www.micropik.com/ pero aqui en esta pagina tienes que hacer un pedido minimo de 15 euros + 9 euros de gastos de envio y el chollo es que no pagas ni iva ni igic pero si te puedes desplazar hasta Santa Cruz en la calle San antonio un par de calles mas alla del parque Garcia Sanabria está TV-NALBER
> 
> http://www.tvnalber.com/
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias, no sabes cuanto te lo agradezco.


----------



## luisfran (Dic 15, 2010)

Aqui estamos para ayudar en lo que sea y se pueda , yo si va mi hermano entre semana a Santa Cruz si tengo que subir a TV-Nalber subo con el y voy a la tienda directamente por si quieres alguna vez que yo vaya a subir y necesites algo pues me avisas


----------

